# Και κερατάς και δαρμένος



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2011)

Στην άκρη της γλώσσας μου έχω την αγγλική έκφραση, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 13, 2011)

add insult to injury?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2011)

Πες το, βρε παιδί μου! Ναι, αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2011)

Καθήκοντα δαεμάνου...

Timi Yuro: Adding insult to injury






You're adding insult to injury.
How much does my heart have to hurt?
Ain't it enough that you're through with me?
Do you have to drag my pride through the dirt?
Must you parade your new love right in front of me?
Does it make you feel better,
Make you feel better,
Adding insult to injury?
You're going out of your way to be cruel to me
Each time I show my face around.
Ain't it enough you made a fool of me?
Do you have to laugh while I'm still down?
Must you parade your new love right in front of me?
κ.λπ.​


----------

